# New From Rattler Grips - Rattler STRIKE PLATES!



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I will be introducing the new "Strike Plate" logo soon!!!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

lets see the new logo already, and some more strike plates


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

cbarber said:


> lets see the new logo already, and some more strike plates


Gotta get that tall fellow to finish it up


----------



## 72Beetle (Nov 10, 2008)

You will have yer logo soon. I am touching it up.


----------



## 72Beetle (Nov 10, 2008)

Check your email bub, tis done if you like the logo that is.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks to Herbie the Yeti, I have a logo for the Strike Plates:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome job YETI!! You got Skillz!


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

dang!! i almost want some just to get that sticker!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

top


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

top


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

I will be picking me up a set whenever I get my new strothers!


----------

